# Best Wading Boots



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

I recently purchased a pair of Dryft waders. I'm looking for a good pair of boots that will last me awhile. I hear a lot of people talk about how Korkers are good, but just wanted to hear your guys opinion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Simms Rivershed boots are the best I've ever owned. They are built to last......

I use mine HARD! (year round).........I can/will kill most boots in under a year. My Simms are on year 3


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the feel of Korkers but the blew out in 2 years. Would not purchase another pair.


----------



## Gator Kayser (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm on both Simms and Korkers guide programs and own boots from each company. 
Simms boots are built for the long haul. Not quite as comfortable as Korkers, pretty heavy, but the boots I've had from Simms are bullet proof. Over the 15 years I've been on the program I have nothing but praise for their company and their products. 
Korkers are built more for comfort. They also are a very good company and have very good customer service. Korkers are probably not going to last quite as long as Simms, but they are very comfortable and are a very good boot.
I guide 45 miles from the nearest town, and the closest fly shop is 4.5 hours from the ranch. I can't afford to have problems with my equipment. I only buy boots with the old style lace system. I also never buy a boot the 1st year it goes in production. Just for record never buy waders from someone who put their name on waders someone else made. Just my opinion.
Bottom line for me is I own, use, and like boots from both companies. Hope this helps.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've used simms the last three seasons and really like them. I found the sole to a Korker in a pulloff last summer, looked like it broke completely off the boot. And it wasn't just the removable piece. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I've had Korkers for several seasons now and I love them. I don't put the kind of wear on them that a guide does, but I've had no problems. My first pair had a defect and Korkers replaced them with no hassle. I love the Boa lacing and the interchangeable soles are a great feature. I used to wear only felt, but after a couple slips on muddy banks last season I switched to the kling-on soles with studs. And they're very comfortable -- for me. As with all shoes, some styles fit better then others, even if they are the same size. My next pair of boots will be Korkers, but I don't expect I'll need another pair for several more seasons.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had 3 pairs of korkers, all had the same "defect" and broke where the sole attaches to the heel, the interchangeable soles are great in theory, but until they figure out a better way to execute the idea, I'm done with korkers.... Honestly, the same studded soles have been on all three pairs so my opinion is that I don't need interchangeable soles, anyway.


----------



## skatfish1 (Sep 29, 2011)

what size do you wear? I have a pair of barely used Korkers K-5 Bombers (size 12) that you can have for $100 !!
have listed on Craig's list also


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The korkers ratchet cable system starts out great, the sand and gravel haven't played well with mine. Just go for plain old laces no matter who you buy.


----------



## skatfish1 (Sep 29, 2011)

The boots I mentioned above have laces & interchangeable soles - studded & rubber


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I am going to get the Simms Freestone boots size 14. Thank you all for the info!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Good choice, I have been fishing mine now for 3 yrs! They are very comfortable both in the water and for the hike in!


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a pair of korkers size 14 like new for a$100.00


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Felt soles are best for traction, but they are illegal in Maryland and ???. Studded rubber are good too. Good choice and tight lines


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

btownbb270 said:


> I think I am going to get the Simms Freestone boots size 14.


I have a pair a Freestones, and they're a nice boot. A little heavy, but well built. I recommend the studs, if you plan to fish the shale bottomed streams we have here. They can be slicker than snot! Also, they take some time to dry, so to avoid any mold issues, rinse them with fresh water when you get home, and pack them with newspaper, and put them upside down to dry. Switch out the newspaper a couple times in the process. You'll notice each time you pull the old paper out, it will be a little dryer than the previous bunch. They should last for years if you take care of them.


----------

